# Little Earless Bun run free



## emilyasb (May 11, 2009)

:cry1:I am so sad to announce that I just received a message from Jennifer about the little earless bunny. It seems that he was just too small and for some reason died.

I was excited to get this bunny, but now he'll be happier than ever hopping over the rainbow bridge.

Run free little one.

:bunnyangel2:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 11, 2009)

Sending comfort hugs to you. I'm saddened and sorry that he didn't make it, Emily. He was a courageous little fella. Little earless bun is peacefully enjoying the snuggles of numerous furloves in heaven. Hugs for wanting to give him a home.


----------



## emilyasb (May 11, 2009)

Thank you. That's really comforting.

On the bright side, the woman has more disadvantaged buns and I'm thinking about adopting one of them. They all have some sort of disability, and I'm more than happy to take them in.


----------



## Becca (May 11, 2009)

Your so sweet and I know this little bunny would of been so great with you.. I'm sorry he never got to you  
RIP Little bunny


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 11, 2009)

****! We saw the picture a couple of days ago and were happy knowing he would get a good home. Rest in Peace little fur baby and binky free. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (May 11, 2009)

Oh no! I'm so sorry. I guess he was just too fragile. I'm so glad you're committed to taking in a special needs bunny, especially one that another, perhaps less responsible breeder, might cull for their disabilities.

Binky free, little one.


----------



## emilyasb (May 11, 2009)

Yeah, she doesn't necessarily cares for the ones with disabilities. And she wouldn't have so many if she wasn't over breeding.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (May 11, 2009)

Awww, I'm so sorry. RIP Teddy Puddins. You were so cute and sweet.


----------



## KookieKing (May 11, 2009)

I'm sorry I know you were looking forward to get this cute little guy. May he rest in peace.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry. He was such a cutie.

Binky Free "Little One" at the Rainbow Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (May 11, 2009)

Those special needs' kids have a way of deepening your relationship to another being and/or member of the family.

You are in a special group:hearts to care deeply for those with slight imperfections. :hug:



Am hoping the less-than-perfect bunners find a human (like you) to cherish them.

:angel:

:hug2:

:wiggle

If I have extra Touched by a Rabbit books, maybe I can get you one later on?

~ Kisses from Karla and Tamm, and BarryBear.


----------



## emilyasb (May 11, 2009)

Hm, Touched by a Rabbit? I've never heard of it.

But definatly, I'm a reader!


----------



## LuvaBun (May 13, 2009)

Oh Emily, I'm so sorry to hear this - that poor little guy had lots of us pulling for him .

RIP little one. You were special.

Jan


----------



## emilyasb (May 13, 2009)

=[ Yeah, I get all teared up when I think about it. 

But wanting him made me think, he's not the _only _bunny with something wrong with him. So I think I've decided to start a rescue in the close future. One that rescues bunnies from breeders with deformaties, severe health issues, and even just minor stuff that can be fixed but that the breeder isn't willing to take care of. It'll be like a bunny haven. I'm super excited to get this going. My brother is an architect so he's going to draw up some plans and build me a little climate controlled bunny barn that, at a time, can hold up to at _least _60 or 70 bunnies(this isn't set in stone yet, so changes may come too). And I'm hoping to add individual runs for the bunnies to get some outdoor time. 

So, if any of you know of a bunny in need of a home that has severe health issues or a any of the such, please tell me.

-Emily


----------

